# Raft Repair on Western Slope?



## arenella76 (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking for raft repair on the west side on the Continental Divide. In the words of Pink Floyd, "Is there anybody out there?"


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Someone at Timberline in Eagle was advertising raft repair a year or two ago, you may check with them.


----------



## Dory Runner (May 13, 2013)

*Raft repair*

Dennis at stitchesnstuff in Arboles (Durango area) can probably help you out. A google search for stitchesnstuff will give you his contact info.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Whatcha got?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Great guy near Salida


----------



## Sunscreen (Mar 15, 2016)

Jack's Plastic Welding in Aztec, NM. I'm not sure what you have going on but they've been helpful in the past. They don't work on Hypalon though...


The police never find it as funny as you do


----------



## Eddy Groover (Mar 25, 2005)

_https://www.facebook.com/*Phoenix*-*Raft*-*RepairS*ales-111094308938474/_

_This guy is out of Grand Junction and did a nice job with my Hyside._


----------



## arenella76 (Jan 17, 2007)

*raft repair*

old school hyside with a leaky floor valve. need to remove and patch old valve and add a new floor valve


----------

